# What's growing in your garden?



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

It's been many years since I had a garden, this year my neighbor and I decided to go together and put in a nice garden. The garden area is 30' long by 15' wide.

So far we have planted...
23 tomato plants (LOL....I love me some maters  )
18 Jalapeno's
4 green bell peppers
4 yellow bell peppers
4 orange bell peppers
8 crooked neck yellow squash
10 Corn
8 Okra
12 Onions
Green Beans of some sort (neighbor built some sort of trellis for them to climb)
Cilantro

we will probably plant some more things and there are probably a few things I frgot.

What do you have in your garden?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Do you sweep it every day?? Sorry - just couldn't resist but you just can't have that dirt laying around.







I've got a bunch of maters, peppers (poblano, jap and bell) and green beans. Hope to get squash, watermelon and cantaloupe planted soon. Did you put out squash plants? Couldn't find any so I bought seeds.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Way to go trodery!

Don't know what my problem is this year! At least last year I had 5 potted Tomato plants. This year none so far!


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

We planted maters, carrots, onions, beans, peas, peaches, orange and papaya trees this year. Now if I could just find me one of those money trees I would be set for the season.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

What kind of onions did you plant? I've heard its too late to plant them. 1015's for instance, are called that because that's when you're supposed to plant them. Oct. 15


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I have a one acre garden and 2 small spots abot 1000 square feet and so far got potatoes, green beans, butter and iceberg lettuce, red and noonday onions, beets, chard, spinach, carrots, parsnips, brocoli, cabbage, cellery, egg plant, leeks, butternut straight and zuccini squash, soon to plant tobacco and corn. The wild hogs were around the other night, had to set some traps. I can a lot of tomato sauces and veggies.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL Viking! We put the garden in my neighbors yard cause your right...I could not stand to look at that dirt 

I found the squash plants at Lowes the other day.

My neighbor planted the onions, I asked him what kind they were but he could not remember.

We should get together when things start coming off the vine and have a "vegetable Swap"


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

Black cherry tomatos.
Pineapple tomatos.
snow berry tomatos
Better boy tomatos
Black pearl tomatos
Japanese giant red mustards
Jiu Tou Niao Mustards
Georgia southern Collards
Five color silverbeet chards
Tigger O melons
Sakatas sweet melons
Moon and star melons
Melting sugar snow peas
Straight eight cucumbers
Yellow, green, and red Bell peppers
Also getting the Back yard landscaped, will have Two Plum trees, two citrus trees, one lemon, and one lime tree also.


----------



## DmaxRojo (Aug 19, 2005)

Maters:
Large red cherry
Yellow Pear
Celebrity

Peppers:
Cubanelle
Habanero
Big Jim
Serrano
Hot Banana
Pimento
Cayenne

Squash:
Zucchini

Onions:
1015 sweet
purple


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

these are about to go in:

yellow squash
tomaters
serrano peppers
cilantro
red onions
honey dew


this is our first time planting, so i am sure we will learn plenty from this set.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

Beer4bait; planting tobacco, that is interesting. Does it do well down here? Just curious because I got a brother in law who loves to garden and smoke. He always seems to spend more on ciggs than his budget allows. Tobacco would be an good plant for him to grow.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Cartman said:


> What kind of onions did you plant? I've heard its too late to plant them. 1015's for instance, are called that because that's when you're supposed to plant them. Oct. 15


That date is for seeds, the pods of them offered in the store need to be in the ground by next weekend. Or so


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Tomatos

Bell Peppers

Squash


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Cabbage, brock, brussel sprouts, onions, and potatoes so far. Planting beans and squash this week.

Try some potatoes next year....get seed potatoes at a feed store and plant around the end of January beginning of Feb. depending on location and begin harvesting early May. Great fun and great eating...new potatoes and fresh green beans...nothing better.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I started last year and yes it grows well any where a tomato or tomatillo grows. Seeds can be found for 12-24 buck for 50 to 60 plants. Plants get about 6 feet high if you cut the suckers. Mine got about 4 foot before I cut and hung them in the barn. Do some homework do not order just any seed. There are several plants for smoke and chew that require Flu curing but you can make your own easy. I tryed the cigar type last year that cure on the green/brown side and some hung dry smoke plants. For the roll use Havana style #263 and the filler Zimmer Spannish both can air dry and both can go in a pipe. I will try a flue cured vanilla this fall. Plan in March and harvest in late fall. Start indoors the first 8 weeks and word to the wise every animal, fungus, and bug like them so you must dust or spray from day one. The flowers are awsome and seeds are super small.

Happy growing/smoking



Fishin' Fool said:


> Beer4bait; planting tobacco, that is interesting. Does it do well down here? Just curious because I got a brother in law who loves to garden and smoke. He always seems to spend more on ciggs than his budget allows. Tobacco would be an good plant for him to grow.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Grown on bull Panels
15' Green Beans
15' Cukes
15' Spaghetti Squash

180 Red Potatoes
8 Celebrity Tomatoes
40 Roma Tomatoes
8 Eggplant
8 Jalapenos 
8 Sweet Peppers
300 White & Yellow Onions

Blackberry, fig, pears & tangerines are all looking good so far.

Some Pics from last year:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=1600712&postcount=11

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=1602022&postcount=16

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=1602022&postcount=20


----------



## VannoySkiff (Nov 18, 2008)

Beer4bait, I didn't know anyone in texas grew tobacco. I helped my grandpa as a kid plant roughly 50 acres in Kentucky. we did all this by hand in a tobacco setter pulled by a pair of belgian horses. when i went up in the fall, we would help cut, strip and put in the barn. then it went in the press until ready for the trip to the new burley warehouse in lexington, ky. lot of fun memories. i hope you post up some pics as the stuff grows.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

It grows well, the seeds I got this year will grow about 15 plants. 15 plants can fill a pipe for more than one year.


----------



## Blue_Wave028 (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a 24' X 27' garden with rows running the short length. I have:

6- Tomato plants
2- Jalepeno
2- Banana peppers
1 row of green beans
1 row of yellow wax
1 row of potatos
1/2 row of yellow squash
1/2 row of zuchini
1 row of Okra
2 rows dedicated to cucumbers of two different varieties
3 rows of sweet corn
Left some space on one end of the sweet corn rows and planted mustard greens and Anaheim peppers.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Update on the garden patch. I now have...

25 tomato plants 
18 Jalapeno's
4 green bell peppers
4 yellow bell peppers
4 orange bell peppers
1 Black Chocolate bell pepper
8 crooked neck yellow squash
30 Corn
8 Okra
20 Onions
Green Beans
Cilantro
Basil
Cucumbers


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

We have:
Husky Cherry Tomatoes
Grape Tomatoes
Sweet 100's
4th of July 
Yellow Pear
Roma
Arkansas Traveler
Beefsteak
1 Strawberry plant
The above all belongs to our 4 year old! He chose them all!

Cantelope
Watermelon
Zucchini
Straight Yellow Squash
Ichiban Eggplant
Cucumbers
Green Beans
1015 onions

Jalapenos
Sweet Banana Peppers
Tam Jalapeno
Cayenne
Serrano
Poblano
Chili Pequin (dug up and transplanted)

Weeds, a few fireants, and fleas!


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

i just got all the seed in the ground yesterday. we had 2 birthdays and an anniversary this month so every weekend has been crazy, but late is better the never. We have...

sweet corn
okra
tomatoes
green beans
crookneck squash
eggplant
bell peppers

and i'm going to get a couple of blackberry bushes and strawberry plants today.


----------



## LDL (Jun 10, 2006)

We put in a garden this year at the shop , 45' by 120'. So far this is what we've planted
2 row's potatoes
18 habanaro's
18 jalapeno's
18 green pepper's
squash
cucumber
cantalope
beet's
turrnip's
snow pea's
carrot's
oninon's
parsley
cilantro
basil
bochoy
eggplant
radish's
tomatoe's ( 4 different kind's ) 24 plant's ( 120 more seed starter's)
Have a second section plowed ( 120ft.by 120ft.) for corn,okra , and water ever else !
Have a third area planned for water melon's .
All section's have under ground irragation set in place ! 
This is our first year for this garden , hope all goes well !


----------

